# Το χέρι μου στην τσέπη σου...



## Theseus (Feb 14, 2018)

Μια-δυο απορίες για το εξής τραγούδι της Ζωής Αντιόχου:

Το χέρι μου *στην τσέπη σου* και πάμε | my hand in your pocket ?!!
όταν ο κόσμος έχει κοιμηθεί
τις νύχτες που μας δίνεται η πόλη
και τις ανάσες μας μπορεί ν’ *αφουγκραστεί*. | Τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη;

Είν’ ο Θεός μας τόσο δα μικρούλης
σαν βγαίνουμε κρυφά, μαζί μας παίζει
δεν ξέρει διόλου θαύματα να κάνει
μα όταν σμίγουμε χαμογελά.

*Τραβώντας* στον αξύριστο χειμώνα | τι σημαίνει εδώ "τραβώντας";
με μια ενορχήστρωση του ανέμου μαγική
τα πλήκτρα του έρωτά μας οι σολίστες | Προφανώς το ρήμα είναι "είναι";
*στο πρώτο αθέατο φιλί μετά Χριστόν.* | Σημασία;;!

Αυτοί οι στίχοι μού φαίνονται κακής ποιότητας, μα υποθέτω πως σημαίνουν κάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2018)

Το χέρι μου στην τσέπη σου = probably it's this: imagine a couple, both wearing jeans, walking with their backs away from you. One of them has their arm around the other's waist, and their hand down the back pocket of their partner's jeans, in order to keep it there and not be tired.

Αφουγκράζομαι = listen (not hear, listen).
Τραβώντας = προχωρώντας


Theseus said:


> *στο πρώτο αθέατο φιλί μετά Χριστόν.* Σημασία;;!


None whatsoever :)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 14, 2018)

Θεγξ, Παλαύρα!:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2018)

Theseus, get back to Hadjidakis quickly, please!


----------



## Neikos (Feb 16, 2018)

SBE said:


> Theseus, get back to Hadjidakis quickly, please!



Πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι, SBE. :)
Διευθυντής ορχήστρας και παραγωγός στον συγκεκριμένο δίσκο είναι ο Χατζιδάκις και ίσως έχει γράψει και τη μουσική για κανένα κομμάτι, αλλά για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Όλοι έχουμε τις κακές στιγμές μας. 

Θησέα, έχεις κανένα βίντεο με το κομμάτι ή μόνο τους στίχους βρήκες;


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2018)

Πριν το γράψω το κοίταξα. Η στιχουργός έγραψε τέσσερα τραγούδια, συμφωνα με το ιντερνέτιο, όλα σε αυτόν το δίσκο, τα οποία βρήκα και είναι όλα παρόμοια διαμαντάκια. Και μάλλον δεν συνέχισε την προσπάθεια. 
Να πω λοιπόν εδώ μια ιστορία απο τα Λονδίνα που δείχνει ότι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι παίζει παρασκηνιακά (και στο ζήτημα της ανωτέρω στιχουργού δεν ξέρω καθόλου, ούτε υπονοώ τίποτα με το ακόλουθο). 

Πριν χρόνια μου ήρθε μια πρόσκληση για εγκαίνια ατομικής έκθεσης ζωγραφικής νέου Έλληνα καλλιτέχνη σε πολιτιστικό κέντρο του Λονδίνου. Η πρόσκληση συνοδευόταν από φυλλάδιο σε χαρτί ιλουστρασιόν κλπ., στο οποίο δύο κριτικοί τέχνης κι ένας καθηγητής της ΑΣΚΤ υμνούσαν το ταλέντο και την τεχνοτροπία κλπ. κλπ. Ο καλλιτέχνης ήταν 14 ετών και τα έργα του δεν διέφεραν ιδιαίτερα απ’ ό,τι έφταχνα εγώ στο μάθημα των Τεχνικών στο σχολείο (που, όχι να περιαυτολογήσω, αλλά ήταν πολύ καλύτερο από το μέσο όρο των άλλων μαθητών, αλλά απείχε πολύ από τους διάσημους της τέχνης —και, ναι, τα είχαμε εκθέσει στην σχολική έκθεση). Μ’ άλλα λόγια ο μικρός καλλιτέχνης είχε την κλίση αλλά είχε ακόμα να φάει πολλά ψωμιά. Μια δεύτερη ανάγνωση του φυλλαδίου, έχοντας δει τα έργα, έκανε εμφανή την διπλωματική γλώσσα των κριτικών και του καθηγητή. Πώς κατάφερε ο καλλιτέχνης τους κριτικούς να ασχοληθούν μαζί του; Το επίθετό του φυσικά. Γόνος μεγάλης (πολύ πολύ μεγάλης) επιχειρηματικής-εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας. 
Πάντως στα εγκάινια πήγα με κάτι φίλους, είχε φοβερό κέιτερινγκ, το καταφχαριστηθήκαμε. Είχε και φωτογράφο και βρεθήκαμε και στην κοσμική στήλη της _Καθημερινής_ σαν ντεκόρ στο βάθος (μπροστά ήταν οι επώνυμοι). Τον καλλιτέχνη δεν τον έχω ξανακούσει, μάλλον δεν συνέχισε την προσπάθεια. 
(Σημ. τι έχω ζήσει βρε παιδί μου εδώ στην Εσπερία σαν φοιτήτρια! Όλα αυτά βέβαια όταν οι Έλληνες εν Λονδίνω ήμασταν ακόμα πεντ’ έξι χιλιάδες, γνωριζόμασταν μεταξύ μας και οι εφοπλιστές είχαν ακόμα γραφεία εδώ και πλήρωναν αβέρτα για πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις. Τώρα είμαστε πολύ περισσότεροι, οι εφοπλιστές έχουν φύγει, έχουμε μείνει κάποιοι παλιοί φοιτητές και νυν εργαζόμενοι, κι έχει πλακώσει η σάρα κι η μάρα από Ελλάδα και μας βρίζει γιατί λέει όλοι εμείς είμαστε προνομιούχοι και βολεμένοι, λες και το βόλεμα και τα προνόμια δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας εικοσαετίας σπουδών και εργασίας, συχνά σε άσχημες συνθήκες. Τώρα ακούγομαι σαν κάτι ηλικιωμένους που λένε για τη σημερινή νεολαία κλπ. κλπ.).


----------



## Theseus (Feb 16, 2018)

Έχεις δίκιο, SBE. Έκανα λάθος πάλι, νόμιζα ότι «Νυχτερινός Περίπατος» ήταν τραγούδι του Χατζιδάκη κι όχι ορχηστρικό κομμάτι μόνο. Στ’ αλήθεια ζητούσα κι ο ίδιος τραγούδια του Μάνου στο ιντερνέτιο και, ποιος να το ’λεγε, φάνηκαν αυτοί οι στίχοι. Προφανώς ήταν, όπως είπα στην αρχή, κακής ποιότητας. Μου αρέσει η ιστορία για τον αναφαινόμενο καλλιτέχνη στο Λονδίνο. Κρίμα που αργότερα δε διατήρησε αγελάδα σε φορμαλδεΰδη! Θα μπορούσε εκείνο το παιδί να κάνει μεγάλα έργα.
Πολλές ευχαριστίες και σε εσένα, Νείκο, για τη συνήθη στήριξη.:)

Μια που το ’φερε η συζήτηση, SBE, ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «το *Λονδίνο*» και «τα *Λονδίνα*»;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 16, 2018)

Κανονικά _Λονδίνο_ είναι, και σπάνια θα το ακούσεις αλλιώς· φαντάζομαι ότι η επίτιμη Λονδρέζα μας χρησιμοποίησε τον πληθυντικό με σκωπτική διάθεση. Έχω ακούσει φράσεις του τύπου «έτσι γίνεται στις Σοβιετίες» και «σπούδασε στις Αμερικές»*, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μιλούσαν όντως έτσι παλιά, ή αν πρόκειται για κατασκεύασμα των ελληνικών ταινιών· ας το εξηγήσει κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα.

* Διευκρίνιση για τον Θησέα, σε περίπτωση που δεν το γνώριζε ήδη: στα ελληνικά η Αμερική είναι πάντα μία, είτε αναφερόμαστε στην αμερικανική ήπειρο (Βόρεια και Νότια μαζί) είτε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Δεν υφίσταται, δηλαδή, η διάκριση της αγγλικής γλώσσας μεταξύ _America_ (ΗΠΑ) και _the Americas_ (Βόρεια Αμερική και Νότια Αμερική).

Μιλώντας για τοπωνύμια και αριθμούς πάντως, μου έρχεται και μια άλλη φράση στο μυαλό: «συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους», ότι δηλαδή παράξενα πράγματα συμβαίνουν και σε πολιτισμένα μέρη. Ο παλιός λόγιος τύπος για τη γαλλική πρωτεύουσα ήταν _Παρίσιοι_, αλλά έχει υποκατασταθεί από το ουδέτερο _Παρίσι_, αφήνοντας πίσω του ελάχιστα κατάλοιπα – κυρίως τη φράση τούτη και την Παναγία των Παρισίων (καθεδρικό, βιβλίο και λοιπά έργα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2018)

...
Κι εμπρός στους Κήπους, στις Βαρές, στ’ Αργάσι, στο Κρυονέρι,
_φασούλια_ *Λόντρες, Νάπολες, Παρίσια* κι άλλα μέρη.

Γιάννης Τακασιάνος (1853-1908), «Ζακυνθινός σπουργίτης», 5-6. 1884. Δημ. Μάργαρης (επιμ.), _Ανδρέας Λασκαράτος. Σατιρικοί και ευθυμογράφοι_. Βασική Βιβλιοθήκη, 23. «Αετός» Α.Ε., 1954. 73.

http://www.snhell.gr/references/quotes/writer.asp?id=323


----------



## Theseus (Feb 16, 2018)

Θεγξ, Δούκα. Εδώ στην Αγγλία μιλάμε για το Λονδίνο και την Μείζονα Περιφέρεια του Λονδίνου, έναν τομέα που καλύπτει όλη την περιοχή του Λονδίνου, δηλ. τις 31 άλλες κοινότητες του Λονδίνου εκτός από την πόλη του Λονδίνου αυτή καθαυτή που αποτελεί το κέντρο του Λονδίνου και την πόλη του Γουεστμίνστερ.
Ίσως η αγαπητή μας Λονδρέζα εννοεί με τα Λονδίνα τις δύο αυτές πόλεις.:)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 16, 2018)

SBE said:


> Πάντως στα εγκάινια πήγα με κάτι φίλους, είχε φοβερό κέιτερινγκ, το καταφχαριστηθήκαμε. Είχε και φωτογράφο και βρεθήκαμε και στην κοσμική στήλη της Καθημερινής σαν ντεκόρ στο βάθος (μπροστά ήταν οι επώνυμοι). Τον καλλιτέχνη δεν τον έχω ξανακούσει, μάλλον δεν συνέχισε την προσπάθεια.



Χεχε. Είχατε πάντως όλοι σας το δεκαπεντάλεπτο της διασημότητας, όχι μόνο ο καλλιτέχνης. Και αφού είχε σαμπάνια κι εκλεκτό μπουφέ, όλα καλά, μακάρι να γινόταν κάθε βδομάδα τέτοια.
Όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα, είχαμε ανέκαθεν εξαιρετικές επιδόσεις στο φθόνο, οπότε ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να αρχίσεις να μη δίνεις και πολύ σημασία σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. 

Για τα Λονδίνα και τα Παρίσια, καλά τα λέει σε γενικές γραμμές ο Δούκας. Έχουμε πάντως και το αντίθετο φαινόμενο, δηλαδή πόλεις που είναι στον πληθυντικό να τις αναφέρουμε καμιά φορά στον ενικό, όπως π.χ. το Γρεβενό, το Τρίκαλο, το Γιάννενο. Εδώ, άλλες φορές είναι απλά μια από τις τσαχπινιές με τις οποίες διανθίζουμε τον προφορικό κυρίως λόγο, κι άλλες έχει ειρωνική, υποτιμητική διάθεση, κυρίως στην ποδοσφαιρική αργκό.

Π.χ. «Το πήρε η Παοκάρα το διπλό στο Γιάννενο», «Τι είμαστε εμείς; Γιάννενο να έχουμε πρόεδρο τον Κούγια!»
Ή «ΣΚ πάω εκδρομή στο Τρίκαλο», «Η τύπισσα φοράει την Άρτα και το Γιάννενο», κλπ.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 16, 2018)

Θεγξ για τις επιπλέον πληροφορίες, Νείκο. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα εγώ τη δίκη μου στιγμή της δόξας. Αρχίζω να νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει κάτι σημαντικό στη ζωή! Αλλά έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα! Έτσι ζω και ελπίζω....:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2018)

Τα Λονδίνα ήταν αντιπαράθεση στους Παρισίους. Δεν αναφερόμουν στους δύο δήμους του κεντρικού Λονδίνου γιατί θεωρώ ότι η πόλη είναι μία, αν και με μεγάλη έκταση. 



> Χεχε. Είχατε πάντως όλοι σας το δεκαπεντάλεπτο της διασημότητας, όχι μόνο ο καλλιτέχνης. Και αφού είχε σαμπάνια κι εκλεκτό μπουφέ, όλα καλά, μακάρι να γινόταν κάθε βδομάδα τέτοια.



Μπα, είχα κι άλλα δεκαπεντάλεπτα διασημότητας. Θα τα πω καμιά άλλη φορά. Και γίνονταν τέτοια κάθε μήνα, αν και ομολογουμένως καλό φαγοπότι λίγα είχαν. 



> Όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα, είχαμε ανέκαθεν εξαιρετικές επιδόσεις στο φθόνο, οπότε ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να αρχίσεις να μη δίνεις και πολύ σημασία σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές.


Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Neikos (Feb 17, 2018)

SBE said:


> Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.



Ναι, έπρεπε να βάλω το απόσπασμα στο οποίο αναφερόμουν, αλλά με το κινητό είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία. Για το τελευταίο κομμάτι από αυτά που είχες γράψει με αχνά γράμματα έλεγα. Αυτό:



SBE said:


> ...έχουμε μείνει κάποιοι παλιοί φοιτητές και νυν εργαζόμενοι, κι έχει πλακώσει η σάρα κι η μάρα από Ελλάδα και μας βρίζει γιατί λέει όλοι εμείς είμαστε προνομιούχοι και βολεμένοι, λες και το βόλεμα και τα προνόμια δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας εικοσαετίας σπουδών και εργασίας, συχνά σε άσχημες συνθήκες. Τώρα ακούγομαι σαν κάτι ηλικιωμένους που λένε για τη σημερινή νεολαία κλπ κλπ.).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 17, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Εδώ στην Αγγλία μιλάμε για το Λονδίνο και την Μειζονα Περιφέρεια του Λονδίνου, έναν τομέα που καλύπτει όλη την περιοχή του Λονδίνου, δηλ. τις 31 άλλες κοινότητες του Λονδίνου εκτός από την πόλη του Λονδίνου αυτή καθαυτή που αποτελεί το κέντρο του Λονδίνου και την πόλη του Γουεστμίνστερ.



Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η διάκριση _town-city_ («μικρή πόλη», «μεγάλη πόλη») αποτελεί ιδιαιτερότητα της αγγλικής και δεν απαντά σε πολλές γλώσσες. Αν λοιπόν οι ίδιοι οι αγγλόφωνοι μπερδεύονται με τους επίσημους ορισμούς του τι θεωρείται _City_ από το Στέμμα και τι είναι απλώς _Town_ αλλά εμπίπτει στον κοινό ορισμό της λέξης _city_, δεν βλέπω να έχουμε εμείς πολλές ελπίδες να βγάλουμε άκρη στα ελληνικά όταν οι δύο λέξεις είναι περίπου συνώνυμες. (Ως προς το Σίτι του Λονδίνου, μάλιστα, όλοι οι σχετικοί συνειρμοί χάνονται στη μετάφραση.) Από την άλλη, έχουμε τη διάκριση μεταξύ της _πόλης_ (οικισμός) και του _δήμου_ (δημοτική αρχή και η έκταση της δικαιοδοσίας της), και ως _δήμους_ θαρρώ ότι αποδίδουμε τις κύριες υποδιαιρέσεις του Μείζονος Λονδίνου, ασχέτως τίτλου, όπως το έθεσε άλλωστε και η SBE. Αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει όχι μόνο το Ουεστμίνστερ και τους τρεις «βασιλικούς» δήμους, αλλά και αυτό το Σίτι, που δεν είναι _London Borough_ αλλά μια ιδιορρυθμία του ενός τετραγωνικού μιλίου περίπου.

Γενικά το σύστημα τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης στην Αγγλία είναι ικανό να τρελάνει άνθρωπο, ακόμα και στο πρωτότυπο· παρότι το βασικό σχήμα των δύο βαθμίδων (_county_, _district_) που καθιέρωσε ο νόμος του 1972 βγάζει νόημα, του έχουν αλλάξει τα φώτα σε τέτοιο σημείο που να χρειάζεσαι χάρτη για να δεις ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για τι και πού. Σε εμάς, όπου η αυτοδιοίκηση είναι παντού και ανεξαιρέτως σε δύο βαθμίδες, η έννοια της «ενιαίας αρχής» (_unitary authority_) είναι τόσο ξένη όσο η ιδέα του να χρησιμοποιούμε την ίδια λέξη (_council_) για να αναφερθούμε αδιάκριτα σε δημοτικό και περιφερειακό συμβούλιο (ή νομαρχιακό, παλαιότερα). Εξίσου ξένη είναι η έννοια της «πολιτικής ενορίας» (_civil parish_). Και βέβαια δεν απονέμουμε τίτλους όπως _borough_, _town_ και _city_ στους δήμους μας –είχαμε κάποτε κοινότητες, που ήταν μικρότερες από τους δήμους, αλλά πάει κι αυτό– και το πιο απλό και λογικό είναι να μεταφράσουμε όλα τα _districts_ ως _δήμους_, ειδικά τώρα που οι δήμοι μας είναι μεγαλούτσικοι σε έκταση.

Τέλος, δεν έχουμε τρία διαφορετικά είδη νομών στην Ελλάδα (τέσσερα αν βάλεις και το ταχυδρομείο), και ακόμα δεν έχω βρει ικανοποιητικό τρόπο να αποδώσω το _ceremonial county_. Έχουμε ομολογουμένως δύο παράλληλα συστήματα, το γεωγραφικό-ιστορικό (διαμερίσματα και νομοί, βασισμένο βέβαια σε παλαιότερη διοικητική διαίρεση) και το τρέχον διοικητικό (αποκεντρωμένες διοικήσεις, περιφέρειες και περιφερειακές ενότητες), αλλά το δεύτερο είναι βασισμένο ξεκάθαρα στο πρώτο, και οι περιφερειακές ενότητες διαφέρουν από τους νομούς μόνο στα νησιά και την Αττική.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2018)

Θησέα, ο συνηθισμένος τροπισμός είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε τον πληθυντικό, ακόμα και στα τοπωνύμια, για να δείξουμε ότι μιλάμε για μια κατηγορία ολόκληρη πραγμάτων, και όχι για ένα συγκεκριμένο. («Μου κάνεις μάθημα περί τέχνης; Σε μας [= σε μένα] που έχουμε φάει με το κουτάλι τα Λούβρα και τα Γκουγκενχάιμ;»)

Νομίζω πως ταιριάζει να κλείσουμε τη συζήτηση περί Παρισίων και Λονδίνων με ένα διαμάντι της νεοελληνικής ποίησης. Ανδρέας Κάλβος (1792-1869). Δύσκολος αλλά υψιπετής. Και πέρασε κι αυτός απ’ τα Λονδίνα.

Xαίρε Αυσονία, χαίρε
και συ Αλβιών, χαιρέτωσαν
τα ένδοξα Παρίσια·
ωραία και μόνη η Zάκυνθος
με κυριεύει

http://www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=183&author_id=13


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2018)

Όχι μόνο πέρασε ο Κάλβος από τα Λονδίνα, αλλά έμενε κιόλας σε γειτονιά ήσυχη και μοδάτη (έχει σχετική πλακέτα στον τοίχο της κατοικίας του ποιητή). 

Το σύστημα της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης στο ΗΒ δεν είναι λιγότερο πολύπλοκο από άλλων χωρών. Αρκεί να ξεχάσουμε αυτά που μας μάθανε στο φροντιστήριο αγγλικών. Town δεν είναι η μικρή πόλη και city η μεγάλη. Σκέψου το έτσι: Όλα τα αστικά οικιστικά σύνολα είναι towns και ο τίτλος city είναι τίτλος ιστορικός και τελετουργικός που δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα. Αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι 100% ακριβές, αλλά είναι μια πολύ καλή προσέγγιση της πραγματικότητας. Κανένας δεν λέει I'm going to city. I'm going to town λένε. 

Όσο για το πού είναι το Λονδίνο, Δούκα, το Λονδίνο είναι δήμος με το όνομα City of London. Μπορεί σήμερα να μη μοιάζει με αυτόνομη πόλη, γιατί είναι γεμάτο γραφεία και έχει ελάχιστους κατοίκους, αλλά αν κοιτάξεις παλιούς χάρτες π.χ. θα δεις ότι κάποτε ήταν μια κανονική πόλη, με μαγαζιά, με σπίτια, με αγορές, με γραφεία, με λιμάνι κλπ. κλπ. 
Όλη η υπόλοιπη πόλη που αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από το Λονδίνο φέρει μεν το ίδιο όνομα αλλά δεν είναι _Η_ πόλη. Κι η ευρύτερη Αθήνα αποτελείται από πολλούς δήμους, αλλά ο Δήμος Αθηναίων είναι ξεκάθαρα οριοθετημένος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 18, 2018)

Ω, μα γνωρίζω* πώς εξελίχθηκε το Λονδίνο· δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά η πληθώρα εκκλησιών ανάμεσα στους ουρανοξύστες, ή τα ονόματα Ουέστ Εντ και Ιστ Εντ, αντίστοιχα το εύπορο προάστιο κοντά στα ανάκτορα και η φτωχή περιοχή κοντά στο λιμάνι. Και για μερικούς αιώνες δεν θα ήταν ανακριβές να έλεγε κανείς ότι πρωτεύουσα του βασιλείου δεν ήταν το Λονδίνο αλλά το Ουεστμίνστερ, σχεδόν όπως στη Γαλλία δεν ήταν το Παρίσι αλλά οι Βερσαλλίες. Το ευρύτερη «Μητρόπολη» (όπως λέγανε και οι Βικτωριανοί) αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από το δίπολο Λονδίνου (Σίτι) και Ουεστμίνστερ, και το επίσημο κέντρο βρίσκεται στο Τσάρινγκ Κρος, πάνω στον κύριο οδικό άξονα που συνέδεε τους δύο αυτούς πόλους (και πολύ κοντά στο κοινώς εννοούμενο κέντρο, τη σχετικά πρόσφατης κοπής Πλατεία Τραφάλγκαρ).

Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο θα εμμείνω στον χαρακτηρισμό «ιδιορρυθμία», που περιγράφει κυριολεκτικότατα το _sui generis_ σύστημα διοίκησης του Σίτι, κατάλοιπο της μεσαιωνικής οργάνωσης των αγγλικών πόλεων που επιβίωσε χάρη στις πολιτικές συγκυρίες, τη σημαντική επιρροή του και τη μεγάλη ανισορροπία μεταξύ των εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων που εργάζονται εκεί και των ούτε δέκα χιλιάδων μόνιμων κατοίκων. Πρόκειται για ζωντανό απολίθωμα, ακόμα κι αν οι συντεχνίες που εκλέγουν τους τοπικούς άρχοντες συμπεριλαμβάνουν πλέον μηχανικούς πληροφορικής, οδηγούς ταξί και φοροτεχνικούς. Ίσως οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στους πολίτες ο εν λόγω δήμος δεν διαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα από τις αντίστοιχες των άλλων δήμων, αλλά αυτό δεν τον καθιστά λιγότερο ιδιότυπο.

Θα συμφωνήσω ως προς τα _town-city_: η χρήση τους είναι πιο σύνθετη από την απλή διάκριση που ανέφερα, και μάλιστα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι διαφέρει κάπως από χώρα σε χώρα. Νομίζω όμως ότι με παρερμήνευσες όσον αφορά την πολυπλοκότητα του αγγλικού συστήματος τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης: δεν έγκειται κατ' εμέ στην πληθώρα των τίτλων —όπως ανέφερα, είτε το πεις _city_ είτε _town_ είτε _borough_ είτε _district_, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα— αλλά στην έλλειψη συνέπειας ως προς τη διοικητική διάρθρωση. Αρκετές κομητείες έχουν καταργηθεί και οι δήμοι έχουν αναλάβει όλες τις λειτουργίες της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, ενώ αλλού εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται το σύστημα δύο βαθμίδων. Αυτό δεν θα ήταν πρόβλημα αν ίσχυε μόνο για αμιγώς αστικές περιοχές, όπου συχνά συμφέρει να συνδυαστούν κάποιες αρμοδιότητες· κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει σε αρκετές χώρες, είτε μόνο για την πρωτεύουσα, όπως στη Γαλλία, είτε με πληθυσμιακά κριτήρια, όπως στη Γερμανία ή ακόμα και στην Αγγλία παλαιότερα, έστω και λιγότερο συστηματικά. (Βλ. εδώ για άλλα παραδείγματα.) Εδώ όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με περιπτώσεις όπως του Τσέσαϊρ, που δεν ταιριάζουν καθόλου σε αυτό το μοτίβο και μοιάζουν με τυχαία μπαλώματα στον διοικητικό χάρτη. Ακόμα χειρότερα, οι πραγματικές μεγαλουπόλεις δεν έχουν μητροπολιτική διακυβέρνηση εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια, μια μάλλον περίεργη επιλογή αν αγνοήσει κανείς τα πολιτικά κίνητρα της κυβέρνησης Θάτσερ· με εξαίρεση το Λονδίνο, αυτό το κενό αρχίζει να πληρώνεται μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια.

 * Οι γνώσεις μου για τη σύγχρονη Βρετανία είναι αναπόφευκτα ατελείς, και μάλλον περισσότερο απ' ό,τι θα ήθελα να πιστεύω —έχω χρόνια που αποικοδομώ τη ρομαντική εικόνα για τη χώρα που ξόδεψα μέρος της εφηβείας μου χτίζοντας— αλλά νομίζω πως στην ιστορία τα πηγαίνω κάπως καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2018)

To πας μακριά το θέμα αλλά να σου θυμήσω μόνο ότι ο Δήμος Αθηναίων είναι ένα μικρό τμήμα της οικιστικής περιοχής που όλοι ονομάζουν Αθήνα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 18, 2018)

Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι έγραψα που να σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι το αμφισβητώ αυτό —τόσο για την Αθήνα όσο για το Λονδίνο, και άλλες τόσες πόλεις. (Κάποτε Νέα Υόρκη ήταν μόνο το Μανχάταν· η κομητεία στην οποία αντιστοιχεί ο σημερινός δήμος ακόμα έτσι λέγεται.)


----------



## Theseus (Feb 20, 2018)

Έστω κι αν είναι ενδιαφέρον το θέμα του διοικητικού συστήματος της Βρετανίας και της Ελλάδας —και ενδιαφέρον πράγματι είναι το θέμα— αποκλίνουμε πολύ από το αρχικό νήμα, δηλ. τα τραγούδια του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φταίω εγώ που το άρχισα με τη ερώτηση μου για το πληθυντικό του Λονδίνου.:) Αλλά οφείλω πολλές ευχαριστίες στον Δούκα και στην SBE για πληροφορίες τις οποίες δεν ήξερα ακόμη και για τη Βρετανία! Όσον αφορά το κομματάκι του ποιήματος το οποίο ο Δαεμάνος απάγγειλε:


> Κι εμπρός στους Κήπους, στις Βαρές, στ’ Αργάσι, στο Κρυονέρι,
> φασούλια Λόντρες, Νάπολες, Παρίσια κι άλλα μέρη.
> Γιάννης Τακασιάνος (1853-1908)


Παρόλο που η λέξη Λόνδρες ακούγεται σαν πληθυντικός, δεν νομίζω πως είναι. Μου φαίνεται ότι μια ονομασία που στα γαλλικά καταλήγει σε -s προέρχεται από ένα λατινικό όνομα στον ενικό: π.χ. Vierium=Vihiers, Aurelianum=Orléans, Londinium=Londres, κτλ. Αλλά δεν ξέρω. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, εδώ φαίνεται ότι ο Τακασιάνος έτσι νόμιζε. Τώρα ας επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα.....:):)


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2018)

Theseus said:


> ...Όσο αφορά το κομματάκι του ποιήματος το οποίο ο Δαεμάνος απάγγειλε:
> Παρόλο που η λέξη Λόνδρες ακούγεται σαν πληθυντικός, δεν νομίζω πως είναι. ...


Στα ελληνικά: η Λόντρα / οι Λόντρες (ο πληθυντικός στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω), από το ιταλικό Londra, όπως το πήραν και οι Μαλτέζοι, οι Ρουμάνοι και οι Τούρκοι.

Ή Λόνδρα, με οπτικό μεταγραμματισμό (d > δ), απ' όπου έχουμε και τον Λονδρέζο / τη Λονδρέζα / το λονδρέζικο, με την ιταλική κατάληξη -ese (που έχουμε και στον Εγγλέζο < inglese). Μια που πιάσαμε αυτά τα παλιά και παρωχημένα από τα ιταλικά, κάποτε την Αγγλία τη λέγαμε και Ινγκλατέρα.

Αλλιώς θα είχαμε και «οι Λούρδες» για το Lourdes π.χ., αλλά όχι, έχουμε «η Λούρδη». Το ίδιο και με την Ορλεάνη (Orléans) και άλλα πολλά.

Για του λόγου το αληθές και σαν γέφυρα για τα επόμενα μετά το κλείσιμο της παρένθεσης του πληθυντικού και των διοικητικών διαιρέσεων:

Λόντρα, Παρίσι, Αθήνα - Σοφία Βέμπο








Theseus said:


> Τώρα ας επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα...


----------



## Theseus (Feb 20, 2018)

Θεγξ, Δαεμάνε, για το συνήθως ακαδημαϊκό σχόλιο καθώς και το πλήρες περιεχόμενό του με το οποίο με καθησύχασες σχετικά με όλα αυτά.:) και φυσικά μας παρείχες το κατάλληλο τραγούδι.....


----------

